# Amano Shrimp and Moss Balls?



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Would Amano Shrimp eat my Moss balls? What about snails or otos? (Not the ones that are java moss tied to a Styrofoam ball, but the real _Cladophora aegagropila_) Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope. Should be fine.


----------



## ibfan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine have not even looked at them yet, and it's been almost a year.


----------

